# Jazz Players Filled Rookie Rudy Gobert’s Car With Popcorn Because He Forgot To Bring Donuts



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Jazz rookie Rudy Gobert was supposed to bring donuts Monday’s shoot around. He forgot…so his veteran teammates filled his car completely with popcorn. Ah, the joys of being a rookie.
> 
> John Lucas uploaded a video to Instagram after the prank saying, “When you don’t do your rookie duties, this is what happens to you,” to which Gobert jokingly commented “F*** ya’ll.”


Link


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he's got a bunch of movies to watch.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Better than some other things they could have filled it with.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol good stuff


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Hazing! Harassment! Bullying! Failure of culture!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This isn't really very original.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Who the **** is John Lucas?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Floods said:


> Who the **** is John Lucas?


A PG who has been in and out of the league for the last 8 years or so... has played for the Rockets, Bulls, Raptors, Jazz...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And he's walking around an NBA locker room with his chest out going "know your role, rooks!"? Oh god my sides.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So he pays some team gopher a hundo to get his car cleaned? Great prank. Got 'em.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What do you want them to do Adam, have somebody take a medieval war hammer to the body of the car a couple times? Would that satisfy you more than popcorn in the car?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think everybody can fend for their own donuts.

Oh no, I forgot, this is SPORTS! and assigning some random to go buy donuts for your lazy journeyman ass promotes TEAM UNITY! somehow.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

People can't enjoy anything nowadays, quit being so negative.


----------

